# November 24th Race at Medora Ave Raceway



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Race at my house.Everyone is invited.Doors open at 11 am race at 1.Skinny tire,Fat Tire and Hot rod.Qualifier races and A&B mains for Skinny and Fat straight race for Hot Rod.$7 For a day of racin no plaques but best pizza in town!:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Wouldn't miss it!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

if u said I can come back ill be there.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I said everyone.Please don't make me regret it.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Lets do this. :dude:


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll be there. It's a school night , so I will be by myself.


----------



## crosley (Aug 20, 2010)

*Some local HO fun*

Since everyones invited I am in.Of coarse if the weather outside is not frightful.Will I regret it, well we will see
Bart(crosley)


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

crosley said:


> Since everyones invited I am in.Of coarse if the weather outside is not frightful.Will I regret it, well we will see
> Bart(crosley)


Sure would be good to see you Bart!Maybe tomorrow:wave:


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Woohoo! More racing, I'll be there.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting the day off work, so I should be there. Time to start building a new car, need to build one to keep up with the fast guys. 

Slow Ed


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry wont be able to make it this time.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

*yeeehaw*

I'm coming over Sunday. Trying to get A/FX Nut to come with me. Going to need a loaner HOT ROD =)


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

We can set you up with that.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

yes sundance get that nut to come with you lol.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Honda Nut's not going to make it. He has something going on already but I'll be there for you to beat up on. =)


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Be nice to see you at a race again.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

I will be there still waiting to hear from corky though:thumbsup:


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Has anybody heard if Big John is coming?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Said he will try.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

K c ya Sunday


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Got the basement dug out today going to clean the track tommorow.feelin better


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

brownie374 said:


> Got the basement dug out today going to clean the track tommorow.feelin better


Hope your feelin better, it would suck to have you stay upstairs while we race, lol :dude:

get well


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

yea what he said .lol


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I am doing better,although I haven't been racing much lately more like practicing.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Good to hear. Laps are laps. C ya tomorrow!


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

I'm not going to make it, got to work. Haven't been getting any over time got to take it, catch ya next time =( Tim


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Got to make it while you can.See you next time.:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Go for the dough, Tim!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Cleaned the track with alky and wd-40 and ran in red and yellow.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

Ty rick for letting me come over and to every 1 who was there. was nice day of races hope to do it again soon ty.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice day of racin!:wave:


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Rick for a good day of racing and the great pizza. Good to see everyone agian. 

Slow Ed


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Good Times*

Thank You Ricker for a fun day of racing. Good to see all again. :dude:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

we want pics ed lol.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Great racing today fellas! Yet again the field has gotten tighter. Thanks to all the Brain farts for allowing me to snag some breathing room. As usual Rick, thanks for the great place to race and you just cant beat JJs Pizza n wings!


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Rick for some good racing with a group of good guys


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

*Racin*

Sounds like I missed another great race. Maybe next time


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Yep, there's a lot of close, fast cars out here. It's coming down to minor errors being very costly. Very intense racing. Gotta love it!


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Rick for lunch and some good close racing today. Pat


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Rick for a great time racing and great laughs as usual Slo Bri:tongue:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Brian 1811 said:


> Thanks Rick for a great time racing and great laughs as usual Slo Bri:tongue:


so you were the gas master Sunday, lol, win or lose you left your mark at Ricks, lol, :drunk:


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Nope!


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Brian 1811 said:


> Nope!


lol, my bad. A previous post said brain farts, not Brian farts, hope you can make it saturday to PWBR


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Who ever that crop duster was he was a pro!


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

First up is skinny tire t-jets



B Main Winners



A Main Winners


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

The Fat tire t-jets are up next



B Main Winners



A Main Winners


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Last there is Hot rod t-jets, sorry no group photo. 

And if you don't know it was Sandbagger Mike that won all three races, this is getting like Jimmie Johnson here, next there will be a 48 on the side of his car.

The Winners


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Sorry guys. I did not mean to try and win the races...... ok im over it! I just had less mistakes than others and came out with a win and free Slurpee stop vouchers! Doh....


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Race results

Skinny Tire

A Main

1. Mike W 73
2. Al D 72
3. Rick B 71
4. Pat C 70
5. Ed L 67
6. Jeff P 66

B Main

1. Larry B 67
2. Darrell S 67
3. Chris W 63
4. Sam H 63
5. Brian S 63 
6. Tom M 57

Fat Tire

A Main

1. Mike W 88
2. Rick B 88
3. Al D 84
4. Ed L 83
5. Pat C 83
6. Jeff P 80

B Main

1. Sam H 81
2. Chris W 79
3. Darrell S 78
4. Larry B 78
5. Tom M 77
6. Brian S 76


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Hot Rods
3 Min Segments

1. Mike W 110
2. Rick B 106
3. Pat C 106
4. Ed L 106 All within 4 feet!
5. Darrell S 104
6. Brian S 101
7. Al D 101
8. Sam H 101
9. Chris W 100
10. Larry B 99
11. Tom M 80


----------

